# I guess I should update too



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

NEC 42" plasma tv
HK AVR 435 receiver
Emotiva LPA-1 amp
Toshiba XA2
Polk Lsi15 fronts
Polk LsiC center
Hsu subwoofer and rear speakers.
Panamax MAX 5400-EX 

New rear speakers coming soon.

One seemingly small addition that I added that has made a nice improvement is biased lighting behind the plasma screen. Another one of those things I have a hard time describing, picture appears sharper and color looks better too. I can turn off other lights in the room and only have the light behind the tv on. This is the one I got but I'm sure you can put together something similar for less money.
http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lumesb.htm


----------

